# Headroom for a panel



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Customer want his service panel in a crawl space with only 5 foot of headroom. Is this code compliant


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big vic said:


> Customer want his service panel in a crawl space with only 5 foot of headroom. Is this code compliant


Maybe, I would check with your inspector. 



> 110.26(E) Headroom. The minimum headroom of working spaces about service equipment, switchboards, panelboards, or motor control centers shall be 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft). Where the electrical equipment exceeds 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft) in height, the minimum headroom shall not be less than the height of the equipment.
> 
> Exception: In existing dwelling units, service equipment or panelboards that do not exceed 200 amperes shall be permitted in spaces where the headroom is less than 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft).


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

big vic said:


> Customer want his service panel in a crawl space with only 5 foot of headroom. Is this code compliant


no .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> no .


I want to say that but read the exception, it does not say existing panels it says existing dwelling units. :001_huh:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I want to say that but read the exception, it does not say existing panels it says existing dwelling units. :001_huh:


I can say it all I want. watch:

no. no. no. no. no.

:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Charley's law- The NEC- it is not what you think it says, it's what it says , Bla Bla, Bla,.....and so forth......


I love it when we argue in some places where it is a must to follow it to a letter, then turn around and not apply the same exact standard to other areas.



It is perfectly legal to do so in an existing dwelling. Don't forget to factor in for "damp" if that applies to your location, and that call is one the inspector gets to make. You may need to make all that wiring outdoor rated.


----------

